# Electric Watch Repair Manual



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Whilst looking on Ebay to expand my collection of battery operated non-quartz watches (currently a single Accutron) I spotted item 350081528851 - a 70s electric watch repair manual. Perhaps this might be of use to someone here?


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

knirirr said:


> Whilst looking on Ebay to expand my collection of battery operated non-quartz watches (currently a single Accutron) I spotted item 350081528851 - a 70s electric watch repair manual. Perhaps this might be of use to someone here?


Many thanks knirirr,

I've got a copy of this and it is very useful and would be even more so for those that collect a full range of electric watches such as Hamiltons, f300's and Accutrons. Highly recommended if you like to have a go at fixing your electric/electronic watches yourself.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Zessa said:


> Many thanks knirirr,


You're welcome.

I'd like it myself but I don't think I'd have the necessary skill or the time to learn it at the moment. Plus, I'd rather spend limited money on a watch - perhaps a tastefully plain Timex (these seem common) or an outrageous 70s Cosmotron (if I can find one)...


----------

